# new 225 owner bolton



## leeleegod (May 23, 2010)

hi all, got a denim blue tt 225 about three weeks ago now, already got the bug! Started tinkering the car already.... bmc, forge 007p, leon cupra splitter, v6 rear valance + minor bits. looking at new wheels and a remap next just wondering what peoples views were on my best options with the car? thanks in advance Lee


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello

nice to meet you

The forum has loads of great useful info.

Peter


----------



## leeleegod (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## bignphil (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Lee,

I'm Bolton too. Looking for advice on purchasing a 225 TT. What research did you undertake?

Thanks Phil


----------



## leeleegod (May 23, 2010)

Hi Phil,
Good choice you wont regret it. I got mine after my gearbox went on my 6n2 polo gti and have loved every minute! Did alot of research on common faults such as dashpod, haldex etc. And then basically just went and tested loads at garages, newer ones and older ones to get a feel and idea of what felt right. Witnessed one with a dashpod fault in the process so be warned there are lots of unloved ones about! Allways look for full service and including the haldex oil and filter renewal. Was told by awsome gti that one a week comes in for the rear diff. Once I found mine I just hpi checked it and got the girlfriends dad to check its record (works at vw). Where abouts in bolton are you from, im no expert but have knowledge of common problems to look out for. I could possibly be of some help?


----------



## bignphil (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm in Blackrod. looking for some help actually in buying a TT. Currently have a Citroen that I'm removing a private plate from, then I'm gonna sell. once I have cash in hand I'll be looking to buy.

i'm quite set on a silver TT 225 coupe that hasn't been modded. This is for 2 reasons, 1 that I've never modded before and I think that a modded car is more likely to have been abused and 2 I've never modded before and I think that a modded car is more likely to have been abused!

If I get Glasses guide price on my citroen I should have about £6,800 plus what I can blag permission from my wife for, so about 7-8k i would imagine. For this I'm hoping for a 51, 52 plate 60k miles nice unmarked motor that has already had its major service and cam/water pump done etc.

Any help and buying advice really appreciated.


----------



## leeleegod (May 23, 2010)

Hi again mate,

Not to far from me, I live in Westhoughton, similar price range to what I had and I managed to find mine with 58K and full service, standard apart from it had some crappy alloys on which have now been removed and replaced by 19" rs6 . I personally think its best to get a standard car as you can add you're own personal touch to the car and like you say it hasn't been abused (hopefully). If I can be any help at all just let me no,

Lee


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

bignphil said:


> i'm quite set on a silver TT 225 coupe that hasn't been modded. This is for 2 reasons, 1 that I've never modded before and I think that a modded car is more likely to have been abused and 2 I've never modded before and I think that a modded car is more likely to have been abused!


Well I have a modded car and it has been absolutely cherished with no expense spared over 6 years of ownership. There are modified cars and there are modified cars. Not everything is a Max-Powered Saxo!

Anyway, welcome to the world of TT and as you're both in the north west do get involved with the TTOC which has a very active section in our area. Check the events forum for what's going on and come along to the monthly meets for chat and advice. You'll get a better idea of whatcan be done with your car and I bet you'll be doing modifications yourself before too long, and then perhaps you'll change your mind that modified cars must have been thrashed.


----------



## bignphil (Apr 29, 2010)

Mark Davies said:


> bignphil said:
> 
> 
> > i'm quite set on a silver TT 225 coupe that hasn't been modded. This is for 2 reasons, 1 that I've never modded before and I think that a modded car is more likely to have been abused and 2 I've never modded before and I think that a modded car is more likely to have been abused!
> ...


Hi Mark, Fair play I'm sure there are loved and cherished modded cars out there - I did not mean to offend. Having never modded a car for performance before I can't help but think someone would only re-map so the car could be driven harder for example. That was the main reason I was looking at unmodded as a preference. I appreciate that some unmodified cars are probably taken on the track too so there's no guarantees.

Yeah I'll try and get along to a monthly meet and put a face to some names.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bignphil (Apr 29, 2010)

leeleegod said:


> Hi again mate,
> 
> Not to far from me, I live in Westhoughton, similar price range to what I had and I managed to find mine with 58K and full service, standard apart from it had some crappy alloys on which have now been removed and replaced by 19" rs6 . I personally think its best to get a standard car as you can add you're own personal touch to the car and like you say it hasn't been abused (hopefully). If I can be any help at all just let me no,
> 
> Lee


Will do. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

bignphil said:


> i'm quite set on a silver TT 225 coupe that hasn't been modded. This is for 2 reasons, 1 that I've never modded before and I think that a modded car is more likely to have been abused and 2 I've never modded before and I think that a modded car is more likely to have been abused!
> 
> Any help and buying advice really appreciated.


Welcome to the forum. I am in the same boat where I have never modded a car. I bought mine as a weekend toy to cherish and it has remained pretty standard. I have recently fitted spacers and am considering lowering slightly (for looks mainly) and possibly giving it a remap just to keep it fresh. Everybody has different thoughts and tastes as to what looks good and it is easy to stereotype modded cars as being owned by people who go all out for the speed thrill. I think I prefer subtle and keeping it close to how it was intended, but once you start tinkering, the thoughts are there and it comes down to how much you want to throw at it. Just my two penneth


----------



## leeleegod (May 23, 2010)

Totally agree,

I intended to keep it looking relatively standard, didn't happen! 
Had the car about a month now and as soon as I get any cash I throw it at my car. I understand not all modified cars have been abused but personally I don't like risking it. Plus a standard car allows you to add your own touch to the car. Im always thinking of thins to do next, and after meeting up with a fellow forum member (les) and seeing just how quick that was just gets me wanting more.

All part of the fun I think


----------



## bignphil (Apr 29, 2010)

forest said:


> ...once you start tinkering, the thoughts are there and it comes down to how much you want to throw at it. Just my two penneth


Ok here's a question... and I'll be honest here... once I've purchased the car, I more than likely won't have too much money left to spend doing any mods. I think the comedown from from my current 50+mpg diesel to the TT's mpg may well tip me over the financial edge anyway.

I digress... so my question, to anyone...

What do you consider to be the best mod available for the least amount of money? 
(no furry dice, air freshener or driving gloves comments please :roll: ) 

Ta


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

bignphil said:


> What do you consider to be the best mod available for the least amount of money?
> (no furry dice, air freshener or driving gloves comments please :roll: )
> 
> Ta


Well that depends on your budget. The first thing most would suggest is a remap. Most people don't appreciate that a good map can not only increase your performance but improve your fuel economy as well. Just remember to get the DV upgraded at the same time as the OEM plastic Bosch item tends to fail with the extra power. A good map with a respected tuner and a billet aluminium DV shouldn't set you back more than £500.

If you've got less to spend I've found retro-fitted cruise control a real bonus and great value for anything between £115 - £150. How useful you will find it depends on your driving, but it's great if you do lots of motorway miles.

I just love my starter button. Does nothing to the performance of the car but adds a lovely sense of drama. Naresh on the forum will supply and fit one for you. It was £140 when I had mine done last year. If you're feeling confident you could try and fit it yourself (the Honda part from the S2000 is perfect for the job).

If your budget is even more limited then by far the best thing you can do to improve the appearance of the car is paint the brake calipers. In original condition they are untreated and end up brown and corroded. Some degreaser, a wire brush, sandpaper and a tin of Japlac from B&Q and a whole load of elbow grease and you can get them looking fantastic. Add some 4-rings decals either from the TT Shop or eBay and they will look a treat - and all for about £25! There's plenty of guides on the forum on how best to do it so just do a search and pick up some tips.


----------



## bignphil (Apr 29, 2010)

Many thanks Mark.

Some good suggestions there.

I particularly like the idea of the starter button.

Cheers, Phil


----------

